# Feed roller replacement for outdated Makita planer



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Interesting and way to save an older planer.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

Good to know. Saving in my favorites just incase I need this info later.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

My buddy back in college had the same planer/jointer and I always thought it was a really smart set up.

I'm not quite sure why more companies haven't copied the design.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Great save and great looking machine!


----------



## KirkA (Feb 20, 2019)

It's very sturdy and does a great job. It has handled everything I need. Another LumberJock posted about a Makita 2030 model that he completely tore apart and refinished: https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/241001


----------



## Dave2504 (Feb 23, 2020)

They say this machine is same as ryobi model ah115combo. Do you know if it is? I have the ryobi and am looking for blades. And instructions how to change them . Any information would be appreciated. If you have the owners manual and could copy would be appreciated. Thanks Dave


----------

